
250,000 words of app terms and conditions - tomkat0789
http://www.forbrukerradet.no/side/250000-words-of-app-terms-and-conditions/
======
trav4225
_" The current state of terms and conditions for digital services is bordering
on the absurd. Their scope, length and complexity mean it is virtually
impossible to make good and informed decisions"_

...thus effectively serving the interests of the service provider. As much as
I'd love to see this situation change, I have a hard time imagining it
happening any time soon unless one or more of the following occurs:

* consumers collectively stop using such services (unlikely)

* service providers collectively decide to change this (unlikely)

* heavy-handed government regulation (undesirable)

Hopefully I'm wrong! :)

